# Official update/ rom question



## Jeremiah_1988 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok so running kinetx with honeyscream, official update is now out, what do I do, unroot get update then reroot then reinstall kinetx OR is kinetx based off the official update???

Sent from a helpless noob using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

you would need to flash back to stock... if you have a nandroid backup that would be good, other wise use releasedroot: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/

update then go back and run whatever rom you want


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Are we downloading the update or are they pushing it?


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Jeremiah_1988 said:


> Ok so running kinetx with honeyscream, official update is now out, what do I do, unroot get update then reroot then reinstall kinetx OR is kinetx based off the official update???
> 
> Sent from a helpless noob using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I wouldn't go for the Verizon update... If you cheesecaked the 5.5.893 leaked update once upon a time and then 43v3r rooted...you have the latest radio for the phone...no matter how many rom swaps you have it will not erase the 5.5.893 radio... with that said Verizon's update is 5.5.893 most roms are based 5.7.893 or later...


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

That leads me to my question with these roms that are based off more recent versions how do they affect my system (I know they don't change the radio) but what do they help ie kin3tx?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

DroidTh3ory just tweeted that "The latest OTA nukes root. Flasher beware.







"

I assume this means that the 43v3r root hack doesn't hold, and that there is no known exploit yet.

Just passing it along.


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> DroidTh3ory just tweeted that "The latest OTA nukes root. Flasher beware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used releasedroot this morning to go back to stock then took the update. Still had root after and flashed kin3tx with no problems.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Could we just install nandroid a backup(stock). And install The update? Eventhough I cheesecake to the first updated kernal and radio?


----------



## AnezthetiC (Oct 28, 2011)

I was completely stock. I then applied forever root and then the OTA update and i still have root!!!!!! I havent flashed any roms yet though....kinda nervous...not sure if they can be applied with the new OTA update

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Reaver (Oct 22, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> I used releasedroot this morning to go back to stock then took the update. Still had root after and flashed kin3tx with no problems.


Same here. 43V3R + OTA = winning


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

AnezthetiC said:


> I was completely stock. I then applied forever root and then the OTA update and i still have root!!!!!! I havent flashed any roms yet though....kinda nervous...not sure if they can be applied with the new OTA update
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


If you updated successfully I would just make yourself a nandroid backup then go knock yourself out flashing ROMs you should be good to go.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

fatpomp said:


> I used releasedroot this morning to go back to stock then took the update. Still had root after and flashed kin3tx with no problems.


What is releasedroot? And where please.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> If you updated successfully I would just make yourself a nandroid backup then go knock yourself out flashing ROMs you should be good to go.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


I ba e a nandroid that I have made before I started a rom but after I cheesecaked.....could I restore that and flash the update?


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

chefb said:


> I ba e a nandroid that I have made before I started a rom but after I cheesecaked.....could I restore that and flash the update?


If you've already cheesecaked then what on earth are you stressing the OTA for? You are likely already on the updated radio/kernal or on an even newer one.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

moset said:


> What is releasedroot? And where please.


Click to the developer part of the forum and its one of the first threads you'll see.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> If you've already cheesecaked then what on earth are you stressing the OTA for? You are likely already on the updated radio/kernal or on an even newer one.
> 
> Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


My data still drops .....im curious if they tweaked soothing to help the connection.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

chefb said:


> My data still drops .....im curious if they tweaked soothing to help the connection.


You're already updated. Nothing has changed. It probably has a lot more to do with the hardware and your location in relation to cell towers, and also just the general coverage and strength of it in your area than anything else. Not to imply things can't be improved more with a future update, but for now you are already there dude.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

thanks.....i guess ill update my rom


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

I got about halfway through the ipdate before it failed and restarted. I flashed back to stock/forever rooted first. Anyone have this problem?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I got about halfway through the ipdate before it failed and restarted. I flashed back to stock/forever rooted first. Anyone have this problem?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I have the exact problem.
Restored from a back up of 5.5.866 rooted all bloat installed in Safestrap downloaded update got to just about 20% and rebooted.
Used R3l3as3d 2.1 back to stock and 43v3r rooted downloaded OTA and rebooted during install in the same place.
Just for fun I used R3l3as3d back to stock without root and attempted again with the same result.

I did cheesecake at one point before I was using Safestrap.

What my plan is to have the stock system running on the non-safe and run the roms on the safe mode.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Question- 5.7.893 i installed....but i had a boot loop recentlt and had to use dhackers 2.1 tool.... about phone now reads 5.586 i obviously have the new kernal....anyone have a file that i can run in stock recovery to update me on 5.7.893 across the board?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> Question- 5.7.893 i installed....but i had a boot loop recentlt and had to use dhackers 2.1 tool.... about phone now reads 5.586 i obviously have the new kernal....anyone have a file that i can run in stock recovery to update me on 5.7.893 across the board?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


your radio and kernel are still the newest versions and that is what matters. Just flashing a ROM like DT's or eclipse is built of .893 and .894 and updates the system again.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

right , i understand that - but I would like to be stock rooted 5.7.893 and I am fairly sure that my kernal and radio are indeed the latest - but /osh and other / are not in sync ...anyone else know how to get these all on the same page?


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

also , anyone know why released is not restoring ZumoCast when using to revert to stock? very odd...I thought that app came stock?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

crashercarlton said:


> I wouldn't go for the Verizon update... If you cheesecaked the 5.5.893 leaked update once upon a time and then 43v3r rooted...you have the latest radio for the phone...no matter how many rom swaps you have it will not erase the 5.5.893 radio... with that said Verizon's update is 5.5.893 most roms are based 5.7.893 or later...


That doesn't matter. ROMs go off the system they were built on. I could be on 5.5, you 5.7, we would have the same experience almost. What a ROM is built on doesn't matter. Your kernel/radio is dependent on what update you took. ROM makes no difference...


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> also , anyone know why released is not restoring ZumoCast when using to revert to stock? very odd...I thought that app came stock?


You need to get the file linked in this post:


moosc said:


> Unzip this file and place in preinstall/apps using root explorer.http://db.tt/YtvD5kY9
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If it didn't show up right then its page 4 under "let's talk about this update
...."
You unzip that and throw it in /preinstall/app/ then reboot. If it hangs again then grab the log from /cache/recovery/last_log and look for what's causing the problem.


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

What is that exactly? I would rather not click or install random links that i have no idea what they are?????

The reason why I am failing is b/c of Zumocast - it says it in the log..... released root for some reason isn't putting zumocast back in stock placement......


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

mikeymaxima14 said:


> What is that exactly? I would rather not click or install random links that i have no idea what they are?????
> 
> The reason why I am failing is b/c of Zumocast - it says it in the log..... released root for some reason isn't putting zumocast back in stock placement......


something (for most it seems to be safestrap) has utilized /preinstall to do something neat, but it seems released root dosent make /preinstall stock because thats where the hijack-boot and su and such need to go to get you're phone rooted adding zumocast back in there maybe was just an oversight, maybe it was on purpose, i dunno but to get the update to work you need to get com.motorola.zumocast back in /preinstall/app/

the link above is a zipped com.motorola.zumocast compliments of moosc


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> You need to get the file linked in this post: If it didn't show up right then its page 4 under "let's talk about this update ...." You unzip that and throw it in /preinstall/app/ then reboot. If it hangs again then grab the log from /cache/recovery/last_log and look for what's causing the problem.


Just tried this method and it has aborted the install as previously. Downloaded the zip from above. Extracted and copied the file from the zip. Placed the zip on my SD card and used root explorer to move to preinstall/app/

This is the error I have received

failed to stat "/cache/saved.file": No such file or directory
failed to stat "/data/saved.file": No such file or directory
failed to load cache file
script aborted: assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12:8388608:066c0cd6e529a79b1f30f36c1b28d694a95078a2")
assert failed: apply_patch_check("MTD:boot:8388608:a3dc7f949d7fffbd64c8ea1ad19dc9d6430deb12:8388608:066c0cd6e529a79b1f30f36c1b28d694a95078a2")
E:Error in /cache/Blur_Version.5.5.886.XT875.Verizon.en.US.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Just tried this method and it has aborted the install as previously. Downloaded the zip from above. Extracted and copied the file from the zip. Placed the zip on my SD card and used root explorer to move to preinstall/app/
> 
> This is the error I have received
> 
> ...


That looks quite a bit different than the zumocast error. Youre bone stock with forever root?


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> I have the exact problem.
> Restored from a back up of 5.5.866 rooted all bloat installed in Safestrap downloaded update got to just about 20% and rebooted.
> Used R3l3as3d 2.1 back to stock and 43v3r rooted downloaded OTA and rebooted during install in the same place.
> Just for fun I used R3l3as3d back to stock without root and attempted again with the same result.
> ...


Here are the details of my previous installations.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Here are the details of my previous installations.


if you installed any of the cheesecake updates then the OTA is failing due to a kernel not being the stock version. there currently isn't a known(at least not a released known) way to roll back the kernel to stock.


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> if you installed any of the cheesecake updates then the OTA is failing due to a kernel not being the stock version. there currently isn't a known(at least not a released known) way to roll back the kernel to stock.


Gotcha

I am worried about this and want to return to the stock upgrade path because of when and if ICS is pushed for the Bionic. I am sure someone in our community will figure something out. I appreciate your help on this.


----------



## tdubs99 (Aug 24, 2011)

Juiced_rl said:


> Gotcha
> 
> I am worried about this and want to return to the stock upgrade path because of when and if ICS is pushed for the Bionic. I am sure someone in our community will figure something out. I appreciate your help on this.


There has been a rumor going around that the next update will not care what version you are on when it installs...
Either way, I think DH will have ICS pounded out long before Moto.....


----------



## Juiced_rl (Oct 10, 2011)

tdubs99 said:


> There has been a rumor going around that the next update will not care what version you are on when it installs...
> Either way, I think DH will have ICS pounded out long before Moto.....


I glaze over rumors just because most I find are wishes in the Android world. I am sure DH will get everything worked out soon for sure. Thank you for your help.


----------

